# Looking for White Ink DTG Services



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi there,

Fulfilling a pretty complicated design with lots of white ink for a customer, and no one locally has a white ink DTG printer. I am paying $2.50 for front print and $1.50 for my logo on the upper middle spine.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You have a company that is printing a DTG garment for only $2.50? That's CRAZY cheap!!!


----------



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

I have some pretty big accounts with our area's largest outdoor stores, so it became somewhat of a lowest bid situation.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't even answer the phone for white ink prints at that pricing. Even if someone had 300,000 prints a year.

Go to alibaba dot com and check anyone out there -- I actually ordered a t-shirt from someone there for $4 with free shipping and the quality was decent.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

How many shirts are you getting printed ?



MountInspiration said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Fulfilling a pretty complicated design with lots of white ink for a customer, and no one locally has a white ink DTG printer. I am paying $2.50 for front print and $1.50 for my logo on the upper middle spine.


----------



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

tchandler52 said:


> How many shirts are you getting printed ?


200. 48 will be with the white ink.


----------

